# Chip for HDS 8 gen 1



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

What's the best chip for HDS 8 gen 1 for Lake Erie Western ,Central basins?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have an HDS-8 Gen 1 and run HotMaps Platinum East. it's 199 bucks. The level of detail around the islands is unbelievable the shoals, reefs and islands will blow your mind. The processor in the gen 1 is a little slow so it take a few seconds to load due to the amount of data on the chip but it's worth it. None of the newer Lowrance maps are compatible with the Gen 1 units so this chip is the best bang for the buck. The 901 platinum plus chip is way more money and won't really do more for you. It does add fish and Chips but iIcan't see paying over 300 for the chip.


----------

